# prezent central asian ovcharka



## boris-ri (Jul 7, 2009)

hy oll,we are from croatia and prezent you this nice breed Srednjoazijski ovčar, Central Asian Shepherd Dog, Alabay, Alabai, Aziat, SAO, CAO, Grai Vest, Sredneasiatskaia Ovtcharka, Sage Koochi, Sage Mazandarani, Khonch Nokhoi, TURKMENSKI VOLKODAV, i MIDDLEASIADOG,CENTRAL ASIAN DOG,SREDNEASIATSKAIA OVTCH Srednjoazijski ovčar, Central Asian Shepherd Dog, Alabay, Alabai, Aziat, SAO, CAO, Grai Vest, Sredneasiatskaia Ovtcharka, Sage Koochi, Sage Mazandarani, Khonch Nokhoi, TURKMENSKI VOLKODAV, i MIDDLEASIADOG,CENTRAL ASIAN DOG,SREDNEASIATSKAIA OVTCH 
Alabai, a middleasian shepherd is an old dog's race which was used for guarding of the sheep from the woolves and the other beasts, as well as for defending of the people in the caravans. This race comes from south of Turkmenistan and originates from Tibetan dog of 4000 years ago. 
We can find them in the area of Middle Asia (Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Kazachstan, Iran and Mongolia). A hundred years of selection resulted in a great improvement of the race because only the best issues were chosen from the litter and they appeared to be the best fighters against the woolves and also the best guards. 
Bad life conditions of these dogs also contributed to the natural selection and a high quality of the race. 
Middleasian shepherd is a dog guarding the whole day, eating a little bit of food mainly hunted by himself, defending himself and the flock from the wild animals, female is littering and feeding her youngs by herself. 
Only the best survive under these conditions and that is the reason why this race exists for more than 4000 years.
Middleasian shepherd stands high temperatures as well as very low temperatures. For example, winter temperature in Kazachstan is -30* and summer temperature is +40* degrees. 
There are a few types of this race. Dogs in Tajikistan and Pamir mountains have longer hair, and dogs from Uzbekistan are lighter (scrawny type). The best dogs, strong and rough, with a short hair, are in Turkmenistan where dogs' fights are part of the tradition and national customs. Instead of dogs exhibitions, dogs' fights are being held there.
Turkmenistan's Alabai was announced for national riches in 1990. and it was forbidden to export this dog out of the country. Turkmenistan's Alabai  Middleasian shepherd is a big dog of a rough and strong constitution, strong head, rough skeleton and strong and well developped dentures. He has short dangling ears which are usually being cut when he is a few days old (because of fights with woolves). He has a short and strong neck and his skin is very thick. A part between his chest and the abdomen is not so prominent. He has wide and strong back, his tail is high and has a form of a sickle (it is also being cut when he is a few days old).His hair is tough, thick and flat. Middleasian shepherd appears in white, yellow, red, grey, tiger, black and the other colours. Middleasian shepherd is a brave dog with an extraordinary natural instinct for guarding, he is easily trained and he is not agressive towards children. 
It is a very brave dog with a huge strength, gracious walk and run and a it is a dog with a great heart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you for that, it was very interesting to read


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

looks amazing.....so are they forbidden to export this dog out of the country?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

No there is a breeder of Ovcharka's in the Uk


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful dog, thank you for showing us.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats a beautiful dog sounds like a fantastic breed too.


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

love large breeds.... would love to start a breeding program with larger breeds....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

These dogs are specialist and can be very aggressive.

Best person I know to have a chat with about these would be the webmaster of molosserdogs.com (Gary) he's a nice man and will put you right, he is in the States but there are breeders over here of these dogs, but I feel he would be the best person to advise anyone looking at owning these dogs


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

yeh i just read that.... i do love large family dogs..... love the Tibetan masstiff but the guarding part is a little ott....
really want to get into breeding.... would love to have a rare breed, and help make a good name for a unknown breed in the UK....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

harmeetjohal said:


> yeh i just read that.... i do love large family dogs..... love the Tibetan masstiff but the guarding part is a little ott....
> really want to get into breeding.... would love to have a rare breed, and help make a good name for a unknown breed in the UK....


There of plenty of UK breeds that are on the 'endangered' list due to very few litter registrations a year 

I feel that would be the best route to take if you are seriously considering breeding, I'd hate to bring a breed like this into the UK as they haven't got a great reputation folk I have spoken to say this breed is a lot of hard work, I feel they would be taken advantage of and fall into the wrong hands, that is exactly what no one wants. I am fearful for breeds like this, I really am, only takes one numpty owner...

I like the Chinese Chongqing Dogs, lovely dogs would love to have one but would be frightened to even attempt breeding because I know how people can abuse such rare creatures


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

the Chinese Chongqing Dogs are lovely... but i know exactly what you mean.... what UK breeds are on the 'endangered' list ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I know the Bloodhound is one of them, wouldn't know of the others although pretty sure the Deerhound is too.

Have a look on the Kennel Club website


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bloodhound really? I would have thought they would be more popular I've always wanted one. Some of the terriers are on that list Dandie Dinmont, Glen of Imaal Apparently bloodhounds aren't on it: http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/808


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a full list of some of the breeds Vulnerable Breeds - NDBT

And also here http://www.dogsshop.co.uk Dogs Shop - Endangered Breeds

And worldwide, here http://caninebreeds.bulldoginformation.com/endangered-dog-breeds.html


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Miniature bull terriers are a pretty new breed right? The bred down versions. I can't believe Kerrys are on there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I think they have been around a while mbtc-history


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't realise they were that old maybe because they're only becoming more popular in the last 50 years or so.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous dog op, I love big breeds aswell 

nicci just been looking at the first sight, wow the otter hounds is lovely i'd forgotten about them, i remember them from the film tarker the otter beautiful dogs


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

crikey hes massive is she for real???


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Daynna said:


> gorgeous dog op, I love big breeds aswell
> 
> nicci just been looking at the first sight, wow the otter hounds is lovely i'd forgotten about them, i remember them from the film tarker the otter beautiful dogs


I like the Otter Hounds too, beautiful dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

dexter said:


> crikey hes massive is she for real???


They are a real breed Molosserworld's Sredneasiatskaia Ovtcharka Page

And there is also the Caucasian Ovtcharka Molosserworld's Kavkaskaia Ovtcharka Page (I LOVE these  )


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Otterhounds are beautiful dogs but they really stink apparently. I prefer my dogs not smelling that bad.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, the Chinese Chongqing Dogs are gorgeous. I would love one of them!


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

going back to the endangered breeds - I love the field & sussex spaniels, also love the soft coated wheaten terrier (yes I like the hairy dogs!!) Would have got any one of these as my second dog if they were available but they are unfortunately really hard to find 

As far as large breeds go, I love St Bernards (it's that hairy thing again!) but no way we could handle a dog that big - can you imagine lead control with one of them!?! Daisy can drag me hard enough when she puts her mind to it, I wouldn't stand a chance with a large breed.

As it is am really happy to be getting a second working cocker 

OP - beatiful dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

kenla210 said:


> As far as large breeds go, I love St Bernards (it's that hairy thing again!) but no way we could handle a dog that big - can you imagine lead control with one of them!?


I owned a St Bernard, controlling them on a lead really isn't that bad...Bruno used to get as far as the gatepost and he was already knackered   Softest breed you could ever wish to own


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

I got an uncle in iraq who own 5 kurdish kengals, and he breeds them for working dogs. And not one of these get their ears cropped. Reason? 2-5 wolfs runs wenn 5 kurdish kengals come running. No reason to think their ears will be snack, if your not cheap and only own 1 big herd dog.

end of thread.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

beautiful dogs  a serious dog and certainly not for the novice owner


----------



## boris-ri (Jul 7, 2009)

hy, here's a list of breeders sorting by country:

Central Asian Ovcharka 
Australia

Alabai: Alabai Farm, Sydney, Australia

Volkadov: TAKAS Anatolian & Kangal Dogs VOLKODAV Central Asian Ovcharka

Belarus

Goyun Itlyar: DOGS

Croatia

Grai West Lubin: Srednjoazijski ovčar, Central Asian Shepherd Dog, Alabay, Alabai, Aziat, SAO, CAO, Grai Vest, Sredneasiatskaia Ovtcharka, Sage Koochi, Sage Mazandarani, Khonch Nokhoi, TURKMENSKI VOLKODAV, i MIDDLEASIADOG,CENTRAL ASIAN DOG,SREDNEASIATSKAIA OVTCH

Czech Republic

Ex Asia Gladiator: ChovnÃ¡ stanice CHEPÃS KENNEL

Barsuk: Barsuk

Ex Oriente: http://www.volny.cz/exoriente/angl.htm

Kutcher Chan: http://www.tady.cz/asiat/kutcher.htm

Aura Sehnerová: Stránky Aury Sehnerové

Rival Daimon: Rival Daimon Chovatelská stanice SAO

Czech Club for CAO: Ji neplatné stránky Klubu ruských a asijských ovèáckých psù

Lefred: lefred

Usully: New Page 2

Estonia

Altyn: New Page 1

CAO & KO club: http://my.tele2.ee/ovtcharka/index_eesti.html

Finland

Ovcharka Club: http://www.owzarkat.com/

Kennel Alabain: alabain travel media shopping computers at alabain.com

Indhi East Dream: Sobak.ru - sobakawa pillow sobakasu lyrics sobakoh buckwheat mp3 download sobaka ru sobaka na sene english reviews Resources and Information. This website is for sale!

Hungary

Hun Vandor: http://members.fortunecity.com/cao1/

King of Flocks: King of Flocks Kennel

Rengohegyi Orman: Rengohegyi-Orman Kennel

Italy

Chato: http://www.dedit.it/chato/asia/asia_uk.html

Vento dellEst: Pastore Asia Centrale - Central Asian Shepherd Dog

Central Asian Shepherd Dog "Dersus": http://www.dersu.it

Aziat.it: AZIAT - per la selezione del Pastore dell'Asia Centrale

Kazakstan

Nur Kazakstan: Ïèòîìíèê "Íóð Êàçàõñòàí"

Gaukhar: http://www.uck.freenet.kz/gauchar/gauchar-kennel.htm

Lithuania

Fenomenas: CAO kennel "Fenomenas"

CAO in Lithuania: Vidurio Azijos aviganiai (Central Asian ovcharka).LITHUANIA

The Netherlands

Dutch breed club: VHB-Vereniging van Herders- en Berghonden uit Zuid en Oost Europa & Azië----------------------> Herdershonden, berghonden, honden, VHB

Norway

Molosserworld: http://www.moloss.com

Poland

Baju-Baj: http://www.baju-baj.cao.pl/

Bufor: Hodowla Bufor posiada psy, suczki i szczeniêta ras: OWCZAREK RODKOWOAZJATYCKI (AZJATA), GOLDEN RETRIEVER z rodowodem. Zapraszamy do obejrzenia

CAO in Poland: Owczarek ¦rodkowoazjatycki - Central Asian Ovcharka

Sen Oceanu: Hodowla Sen Oceanu - owczarek ¶rodkowoazjatycki

Super Dog: Owczarek ¦rodkowoazjatycki

Z Karagandy: http://zkaragandy.republika.pl/

Czeczuga: Owczarek ¶rodkowoazjatycki / Central Asian Shepherd & Foksterier krótkow³osy / Smooth Fox Terrier

Anti Dotum: http://hodowla_antidotum.webpark.pl/

Z-Winnickiego-Wzgorza: .: CAO Poland Z Winnickiego Wzgórza owczarek ¶rodkowoazjatycki :.

Ovcharka Breeding Premium PL: Premium PL Hodowla premium pl poleca PaÅstwu

Russia

Afeona: "Àôåîíà" ã. Áàðíàóë ïèòîìíèê ñðåäíåàçèàòñêèõ îâ÷àðîê.

Afi-dogs:  <STYLE>.btn { BACKGROUND-COLOR: navy; COLOR: white; CURSOR: hand; FONT-FAMILY: tahoma; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bolder; HEIGHT: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: center; WIDTH: 90

Ak Ekemen: Ïèòîìíèê ñðåäíåàçèàòñêîé îâ÷àðêè "Ñâÿùåííûé ñòðàæ" - Ïèòîìíèê ñðåäíåàçèàòñêîé îâ÷àðêè

Alabay: Àëàáàé, ñðåäíåàçèàòñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà. Ðîññèéñêèé ïëåìåííîé êèíîëîãè÷åñêèé ïèòîìíèê ÑÀÎ

Alastok: ::ÀËÀÑÒÎÊ:: ïèòîìíèê ïîðîäû ñðåäíåàçèàòñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà

Aleksandria: Ïèòîìíèê "Ëàäîæñêèé Äîì"

Altyn Kumly: http://altyn-kumly.narod.ru/

Altyn Tash: ÏÈÒÎÌÍÈÊ ÑÀÎ "ÀËÒÛÍ ÒÀØ"

Alu Krim: http://www.alushta.ru/dogs/dogs.htm

ARTA: http://www.arta-dogs.ru/breed/s2.htm

Aziz Kamol: http://www.aziz-kamol.com/

Bahtior: ÷àñòíûé ïèòîìíèê ñðåäíåàçèàòñêèõ îâ÷àðîê "Áàõòèîð"

CAO club: http://www.cao.ru

CAO/Turkmenski Alabai: Ñðåäíåàçèàòñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà - ñàéò ñðåäíåàçèàòñêîé îâ÷àðêè - ïî÷òè âñå î ñðåäíåàçèàòñêîé îâ÷àðêå

Garat: Garat.ru - garat e qenve gareth giratina morgan te sharrit gates garanti garth brooks pugh bale Resources and Information.This website is for sale!

Grom: Gromdogs.ru - gromacs gromsblood grom hellscream audio grombie grommets ears associates gromaudio ipod gromenkova Resources and Information.This website is for sale!

Gulli Viran: Aziat.ru - Aziat Resources and Information.

Iz Doma Korsjinich: http://www.dog.sovtest.ru/ob/izdoma.html

Kara Kelle: Ñåòü ìàãàçèíîâ öèôðîâîé òåõíèêè KARAKELLE - Ãëàâíàÿ

KDLAB CAO club: Middle Asian Ovcharka

Khan : Sobak.ru - sobakawa pillow sobakasu lyrics sobakoh buckwheat mp3 download sobaka ru sobaka na sene english reviews Resources and Information. This website is for sale!

MTEMI: http://mtemi.nm.ru/

Nur Turan: http://danko.mephi.ru/~nurturan/ (http://nurturan.comtv.ru/)

Orthodox Convent: http://bayburi.narod.ru/

Pamir Club, Saint Petersburg: Ãëàâíàÿ

Pamir Club: http://www.caucasianlegend.com/Pamir.htm

Pamir Club: Untitled Document

Rusdog: http://www.rusdog.ru/cao/

Russkaja Legenda: Ð£ÑÐ°Ð´ÑÐ±Ð° âÐÐ½Ð´ÑÐµÐµÐ²ÑÐºÐ¾Ðµâ

Sary Shaitan: http://www.dogalabay.da.ru/

Scor: Êëóá Îòå÷åñòâåííûõ ïîðîä

Scouthound: http://aziat.sl.ru/eng/index_eng.html

Turkmen Kala: "ÒÓÐÊÌÅÍ ÊÀËÀ" ïëåìåííîé ïèòîìíèê ÑÀÎ - ñðåäíåàçèàòñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà (àëàáàé, òóðêìåíñêèé âîëêîäàâ, "àçèàò") - ñîáàêè, ùåíêè, ôîòî

Turkmen Alabai: http://www.totl.ru/dogs/ovcharka/

Turkmenskii Volkodav-CAO: Òóðêìåíñêèé âîëêîäàâ ã.Êðàñíîäàð

Vit Bir: http://www.istok74.narod.ru/h/1/index.htm

Volkodav & Nadejda: http://www.nadvolkodav.narod.ru/

Volkodav: ÑÀÉÒ "ÑÐÅÄÍÅÀÇÈÀÒÑÊÀß ÎÂ×ÀÐÊÀ (ÒÓÐÊÌÅÍÑÊÈÉ ÂÎËÊÎÄÀÂ, ÀËÀÁÀÉ, ÀÇÈÀÒ)ÐÓÑ ÝÍÏÈË ÀÃÈÐÀ" ïåðååõàë íà íîâûé àäðåñ http://volkodav.newmail.ru

Working dogs: Rkf.ru - Kf Resources and Information.

Kennel Wostok: Ñðåäíåàçèàòñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà.Ïèòîìíèê"ÂÎÑÒÎÊ"

Serbia

KO & SAO club: index

Slovakia

Borojo: http://web.stonline.sk/borojo/

Tuhaj Baj: http://www.alabai.dog.sk/pages/uvod.htm

Temudzin: TEMUDIN - Turkmen alabai

Makol-l-Ala: *** Mako-l-Ala *** chovate¾ská stanica Stredoázijského ovèiaka***

Furudal-Chan: http://www.furudal-chan.sk/

Ak Aka: chovateľská stanica AK-AKA

Ukraine

Cas-Sack: http://www.geocities.com/alex_blg/e/home.htm

Djasur: http://security-dog.org/pitomnik/djasur/dog.html

Kazah-It: http://www.pets.kiev.ua/kazah-it/index.html

Kaskad: http://security-dog.org/pitomnik/kaskad/index.html

Pets Inform: Pets Inform - Ñðåäíåàçèàòñêàÿ îâ÷àðêà -

Puscha Vodica: http://www.pets.kiev.ua/ares/pitomniki/puscha.htm

Saksonia/Aksakal: ðÒÏÄÁÖÁ ÝÅÎËÏ× ÓÒÅÄÎÅÁÚÉÁÔÓËÉÈ Ï×ÞÁÒÏË - áÌÁÂÁÅ×

Zolotoii Volkodav: http://security-dog.org/pitomnik/goldgate/index.html

Z.V.: Ïèòîìíèê Ñðåäíåàçèàòñêèõ Îâ÷àðîê

Koncha Zaspa:Ïëåìåííîé ïèòîìíèê ñðåäíåàçèàòñêèõ îâ÷àðîê. Êîáåëü ñðåäíåàçèàòñêîé îâ÷àðêè ïðèãëàøàåò íà âÿçêó, àçèàò èëè òóðêìåíñêèé âîëêîäàâ, ñòîðîæåâàÿ èëè àëàáàé

Uzbekistan

Royal gift of Asia: http://cao.enp.uz/index.html

Amir: Êèíîëîãè÷åñêèé ïëåìåííîé ïèòîìíèê ñðåäíåàçèàòñêèõ îâ÷àðîê (àçèàò,àëàáàé,òóðêìåíñêèé âîëêîäàâ) Kinologik pedigree nursery of the Central Asia shepherd breed (asiat,alabai,turkmen wolf-dog).


----------

